
Upcoming changes to KDE version control infrastructure: SCCS - lubomir
https://mail.kde.org/pipermail/kde-community/2016q3/003026.html
======
devops_monkey
World's longest April fools joke? 'We have tentatively planned for the
migration to happen on the first Saturday of April, next year'. 4/1/2017

